# Rapid Arnis School of Adelaide



## Subsody (Feb 25, 2007)

G'day, I'm looking for Arnis schools near me and I stumbled across the Rapid Arnis Stickfighting of Adelaide, but it has no website, does anyone know much about this school?

Also could someone give me a list of the Arnis/Eskrima schools in Adelaide, since the only one I know of so far is all the way in Welland which teaches Doce Pares but that is too far for me.

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2007)

Rapid Arnis is legit, but I don't know that particular school!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Subsody,

Please check this thread. There was a Rapid Arnis school there. Worst case you might consider contacting them to see if there is a local contact for you.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

